# PCGHX-Anmeldung *UPDATE*



## Low (19. März 2011)

Hey,
ich habe ein Formular erstellt um eure Daten für den PCGHX Clan zu erfassen. Das ist nur eine provisorische Anmeldung bzw. Erfassung eurer Daten bis die Webseite fertig ist.

Folgende Felder *müssen* angegeben werden:


 PCGHX Profil Link
 Ingame Name
 Welche Spiele möchtest du unter dem PCGHX-Clan-Tag spielen?
 
Kontaktdaten noch im Aufbau, der Tag hat einfach zuwenige Stunden. 

*In der Liste bis jetzt enthalten:*


 Battlefield (alle teile)
 Call of Duty (alle teile)
 Crysis 2
 Css
 
Link: Anmeldung un Kontaktdaten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Grafik Stand 22.03.2011, 20:27)


----------



## Bene11660 (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Gute Idee 
Sorry hab mich schon eingetragen


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Super!

Ich bin gerade dabei einen neuen Sticky Thread zu entwerfen, in den könnte man ja auch diese Infos rein pflastern


----------



## Low (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Gute Idee
> Sorry hab mich schon eingetragen


 
Ist überhaupt kein Problem, habe auch schon ganz viele testdurchläufe gemacht. 1-Klick und weg isses^^


----------



## Star_KillA (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Done !


----------



## >ExX< (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

das sieht gut aus, hab leider nur BC 2 von den ganzen Games da^^
wofür ist die seite denn?


----------



## Low (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Um die Mitglieder Verwaltung zu erleichtern. Die Daten werden direkt in eine Tabelle übertragen. Wenn jeder User hier im Forum die Angaben macht ist es viel unübersichtlicher und schwieriger zu verwalten. In Tabellenform lässt sich einfach alles viel einfacher verwalten


----------



## >ExX< (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Achso ja gut^^
sagts du bescheid wenn man sich anmelden kann?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Hmm, hätte zwar eher gedacht das wir das über die Page dann lösen, aber so gehts halt auch. 
Weiß nicht obs geht, aber bei den Spielen wäre es gut wenn man auch selbst welche hinschreiben kann.


----------



## Low (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Man kann wenn die Page fertig ist das gleiche Formular in PHP-Selbst erstellen.

Klar kann dort auch selbst etwas hinschreiben, nur wenn jeder etwas anderes dahin schreibt, also ich meine von der Schreibweise ist es wieder komplizierter es zu verarbeiten.
Man kann die Umfrage immer aktualisieren und sobald die gleiche Person, also mit dem gleichen pghx-profillink sich dort einträgt wird die Tabelle aktualisiert bzw. ergänzt


----------



## Ahnedos (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Hab mich auch mal eingetragen.  Von den ganzen Games spiele ich auch nur BC2 aktiv, aber das mit dem selbsteintragen, wäre eine gute Idee. 
Wird man die Liste der Spiele, die man spielt, nachträglich noch irgendwie erweitern können?


----------



## Low (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Ja kann man, du musst wenn du das Forumal eingibt einfach nochmal den gleichen PCGHX-Profillink angeben und dann wird die Datenbank erweitert.

Wie ich im ersten Beitrag geschrieben habt, wenn ihr ein SPiel dort in der Liste nicht findet und ihr das gerne im clan spielen wollt, sagt mir hier bescheid um welches es sich handelt und ich ergänze es einfach


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

So ich auch


----------



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung*

Ich warte bis die seite online ist!


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

Eingetragen!


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

habe mich eingetragen, habe aber kein ICQ. 

1. Frage: Was ist, wenn man sich verschrieben hat und man z.B. anders bei Skype heißt, kann man das ändern?

2. Frage:

Was wollt ihr denn bei Battle.net sehen ? Meine Nummer, meinen Namen oder meine e-mailadresse? Viele Wege führen da zum Ziel!


----------



## >ExX< (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

Gab mich jetzt auch angemeldet


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

Hab mich auch gerade angemeldet


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

Wozu ist die Anmeldung überhaupt ?


----------



## Low (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> habe mich eingetragen, habe aber kein ICQ.
> 
> 1. Frage: Was ist, wenn man sich verschrieben hat und man z.B. anders bei Skype heißt, kann man das ändern?
> 
> 2. Frage: Was wollt ihr denn bei Battle.net sehen ? Meine Nummer, meinen Namen oder meine e-mailadresse? Viele Wege führen da zum Ziel!



ZU 1:
Ja, du musst einfach den gleichen Profillink nochmal benutzen und die eingabe wird aktualisiert.

ZU 2:
Deine ID für die Battle.net Freundesliste



> Wozu ist die Anmeldung überhaupt ?


Um die u.a. die Kontaktdaten zu erfassen. Mit den Daten werde ich eine Liste erstellen.
Du sieht wer welches Spiel spielt und auch wie du mit den anderen Leuten in Kontakt treten kannst. Wie schon gesagt kann man die Daten mit dem Forular leichter weiterverarbeiten als wenn jeder hier im Forum seine Daten eingibt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**



Low schrieb:


> ZU 1:
> Ja, du musst einfach den gleichen Profillink nochmal benutzen und die eingabe wird aktualisiert.
> 
> ZU 2:
> ...


 
Das stimmt. Finde ich super von dir die Aktion! 

Also meine ID ist #219 - so soll ich die auch eingeben ja ?

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Selene (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

Auch mal ausgefüllt ^^


----------



## HeaDCorE (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

Medal of Honor fehlt


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

Dann schreib es halt manuell dazu.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (20. März 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Anmeldung *fertig* *weitere spiele hinzufügen**

find ich echt ne gute Idee  
hab mich auch mal eingetragen...

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Low (21. März 2011)

Hab eine Liste eurer Daten gepostet.


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2011)

wo haste die denn gepostet?


----------



## Low (21. März 2011)

Erste Beitrag ganz unten


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

@Low wäre es in Ordnung, wenn ich die Liste dann in den Sticky Thread einfüge?


----------



## Low (21. März 2011)

Klar mach was du willst


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Wie kann man sich den für BF3 eintragen


----------



## Low (21. März 2011)

Ganz einfach, bei der Anmeldung einen Hacken setzen.

EDIT:
@Wa1lock
Wie kann man sich nur bei Crysis 2 eintragen


UPDATE:
Call of Duty Spiele Hinzugefügt.


----------



## thysol (22. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur bei Crysis 2 eintragen


 
Vielleicht weil mann es zocken will.


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil mann es zocken will.


 
Ich glaube du verstehst nicht worauf sich mein Beitrag bezieht.
Wa1lock hatte geschrieben "Wie kann man sich den für BF3 eintragen ", also Antwortete ich mit einem gleich unsinnigen Beitrag "Wie kann man sich nur bei Crysis 2 eintragen "


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. März 2011)

Eben, man kann sich aus genau dem Grund dafür melden, den auch Du (thysol) genannt hast 

Das war dann wohl Sarkasmus, den du nich gleich verstanden hast.


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Hauptsache bei Steam Addy schreibt einer rein:
"keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Main steam Name ist xxx" Will ja keine Namen nennen aber schon hart.

Liste für Crysis 2 und CSS online!


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Hi

Hab mich eingetragen wie funktioniert das ganze jetzt?

Kenn mich da noch nicht so aus da ich voher mehr Ps3 gezockt habe.

1) Wie läuft das z.b bei Homefront ab kann ich jetzt hinter meinen Namen PCGHX eintragen?

2) Muss ich mich mit nen bestimmten Server im Game Steam da verbinden?

3)Ich hab Battel Id Icq ausgelassen ist das egal?

4)Kann man später noch weiter Games nachtragen

5)Wo sehe ich das ich in diesen Clan bin, oder kommen da nur so ausgewählte Gamer rein?

MFG


----------



## Bene11660 (26. März 2011)

Wow Minecraft scheint ja beliebt zu sein


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. März 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Wow Minecraft scheint ja beliebt zu sein


 
Was ich gar nicht wirklich verstehen kann.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. März 2011)

... was ich nur zu gut verstehen kann.


^^


----------



## Low (28. März 2011)

Hey ich werde bald wieder hier weiterarbeiten nur habe ich in den letzten 2 wochen 4 Klausuren geschrieben + eine Facharbeit + 3 kommende Klausuren + 3 SÜs.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Hey ich werde bald wieder hier weiterarbeiten nur habe ich in den letzten 2 wochen 4 Klausuren geschrieben + eine Facharbeit + 3 kommende Klausuren + 3 SÜs.


 
Man bin ich froh, dass mein Studium erledigt ist... Schaff es gut, aber sag mir vorher noch: Was muss ich tun, wenn ich bei diesem Caln mitmachen will. Ich hab veruscht mich einzutragen ( bin Deinem Formular-Link gefolgt), aber das hat nicht so geklappt. Ich konnte da nichts eintragen oder so...

Grüße

Edit: Ich bin selbst doof... Habs jetzt glaub ich gefunden. Aber wie geht`s weiter, wenn ich eingetragen bin?


----------



## phila_delphia (10. April 2011)

Apologie: Dies ist genau genommen kein Doppelpost. Zwischen meiner heutigen und der letzten Nachricht liegen 9 Tage:


Nun meine Frage:

Ist die Anmeldeliste gestorben?!  

Wenn ich versuche die Liste auf Seite eins zu öffen kommt eine Meldung, die besagt, die Seite sei nicht mehr vorhanden...

Grüße


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Und zwischen deiner Frage und noch immer keiner Antwort liegen inzwischen schon 3 Tage.

ManManMan


----------



## ChaoZ (13. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwischen deiner Frage und noch immer keiner Antwort liegen inzwischen schon 3 Tage.
> 
> ManManMan



Das wird hier nix mehr


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Schreibt halt mal Low per PN an oder auf seiner Pinnwand.


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Schon längst gemacht, aber keine Reaktion


----------



## Low (14. April 2011)

Grade erst gelesen, scheint so als würde man keine Benachrichtigung über neue Pinnwandeinträge mit der PCGHX App erhalten.

Zum Thema Anmeldung,
Nein - Ich sehe für das Thema "PCGHX Clan" keine Zukunft.
Ich habe Projektmanagement als Schwerpunkt, das hier alles zu lesen, dieses aneinander vorbeiarbeiten . Hier gibt es keine Struktur. Ghostadmin und .mac sind die einzigen Personen (von der „Clan-Verwaltung“) die hier etwas in die Hand nehmen, zumindest wirkt es so auf mich. „Setzt“ euch beide zusammen und arbeitet auf ein Ziel hinaus.

Wenn Ihr einen Clan gründen wollt, MUSS es unbedingt direkt in Verbindung zu PCGHX stehen? Spielt doch einfach zusammen unter einem eigenen Motto, nennt euch „Der verrückte Haufen“, ganz egal. Versucht feste Zeiten abzumachen, an denen ihr euch trefft (z.B. Teamspeak) um gepflegt zusammen zuspielen. Es sollte IdR. kein Problem sein, sich einen Termin freizuhalten, um mit netten Leuten sein Hobby zu pflegen.


Hier stand zuerst noch viel mehr.
cYa


----------



## nulchking (14. April 2011)

Naja immer wenn ich mir den TS angeschaut habe (Morgens, Mittags , Abends) war dort Tote Hose, nur Ghostadmin in seinem Killerkeller


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

Problem ist die nicht ausreichende Werbung! Hab gerade erst gesehen das es den Clan gibt obwohl ich täglich mehrmals im Forum lese und schreibe...


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Naja immer wenn ich mir den TS angeschaut habe (Morgens, Mittags , Abends) war dort Tote Hose, nur Ghostadmin in seinem Killerkeller


 
Na dann müsst ihr mal länger am TS sein als 5 Sekunden.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht das denn jetzt aktuell aus kann man sich noch anmelden (und wie) oder wurde die ganze Aktion in den Sand gesetzt   ?


----------



## nyso (15. Mai 2011)

Einfach kurz durchlesen
Dann bist du auf dem neuesten Stand.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...protokolle-der-besprechungen.html#post2959941


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2011)

KK Danke ich hab dir ne Pn geschickt lies die bitte mal.


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Meld dich nochmal bei mir.


----------



## jensi251 (17. Mai 2011)

Die Seite zum anmelden ist nichtmehr verfügbar. Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Die Seite zum anmelden ist nichtmehr verfügbar. Weiß jemand warum?


 
Weil erstmal eine funktionierende Orga aufgebaut werden soll, bevor Member aufgenommen werden!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Weil erstmal eine funktionierende Orga aufgebaut werden soll, bevor Member aufgenommen werden!



Solange bleibt der Thread geschlossen.

--Closed--


Gruß
Pain


----------

